# Schwinn typhoons



## Double straightup (Oct 23, 2018)

Two 4 stroke schwinn typhoons..and a pocket bug


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 23, 2018)

Wha???

Why am I always late to the party?


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 27, 2018)

Sweet rides


----------



## Double straightup (Jul 8, 2019)

Soon to be moto...


----------



## Double straightup (Jul 17, 2019)

Well its definately heavy duti now


----------



## Double straightup (Aug 3, 2019)

Late 70s typhoon powdercoated..early straight bar typhoon og and new to the family heavi duti.. all running and do about 30 mph


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 3, 2019)

What engine kits? First time with them?


----------



## Double straightup (Aug 3, 2019)

They are called huasheng..and they are a knock off honda 50 and they are 4 stroke.They run great just have to weld the motor mount on as well as the chain tensioner..but I've ran them for years and they always idle..better than my vws


----------



## Double straightup (Sep 28, 2019)

Continuous frames.


----------



## Double straightup (Feb 23, 2020)

Ridin the 62 around town today..racked up now


----------

